# Southern Alberta's Best Campground



## albertascampgrounds

Of all the campgrounds we have visited in Alberta, and there has been a considerable number of them, the one we have enjoyed the most was Canyon Campground in Peter Lougheed Provincial Park located near Southern Alberta's Kananaskis Lakes midway down Highway 40 south of Highway 1. There are however another five campgrounds in this immediate area that would come a close second. If you've never been to this area, we highly recommend it. 

The sites in this campground are varied. There are some gorgeous sites out in the open, allowing for lots of light to stream through the windows of your unit along with magnificent views, while others are deep in the trees providing shade from the blistering Sun during the Summer months.

During our first visit here we learned that many bears frequent the area, travelling up the valley through the campground on their journey around the lakes. If bears are an issue for you, perhaps it would be best to stay away from this campground. For those more adventurous souls, the bears are travellers and will leave as quickly as they came as long as no food catches their attention.

There are many recreational opportunities in the area.

A quick drive up the road in either direction will provide the hiker with ample opportunities. There are several peaks to be bagged or for those adverse to elevation gains, the hike around the upper lake makes for a great day trip.

Fishing abounds on either Upper Kananaskis Lake or the Lower Lake but it would seem those with a boat make the best catches.

From Canyon Campground itself there are paved pathways meandering through the other campgrounds in the area, making for some very enjoyable bike rides, skates or leisurely walks.

Although most of the campgrounds in the area, including Canyon Campground, don't provide many services (electrical, water to your site, showers, etc) there are washrooms with running water and showers at two nearby campgrounds as well as a small grocery store. Other than that its just you and Mother nature.

All in all, this is by far the best Campground we’ve come across in the province. We're sure you will enjoy it too.

Rod & D

Alberta's Campgrounds|Alberta Camping Blog


----------

